
iOS 9.3 update breaks Safari and WKWebView - Calvin02
http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/231581/safari-on-ios-9-2-1-9-3-wont-open-links
======
taspeotis

        iOS 9.3 update breaks Safari and WKWebView (stackexchange.com)
        3 points by Calvin02 1 hour ago
    

Except the title of the page is "My Safari on iOS 9.2.1 (update: and now 9.3)"
which means that iOS 9.3 didn't break anything (it was already broken).

CTRL+F for "WKWebView" returns no zero results.

Myth busted.

~~~
Calvin02
More sources: [http://www.zdnet.com/article/ios-9-3-update-breaks-links-
in-...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/ios-9-3-update-breaks-links-in-safari-
messages-and-mail-apps/)

Unclear at this time but seems like the bug existed in 9.2.1 but now is more
widespread with 9.3.

Exact behavior: a Google search results page loads but you can't click through
to any of the results.

I can reproduce the behavior both in Safari and in Facebook, which uses
WKWebView.

